

HN meetup: Johannesburg - instakill

Anyone keen to meet up in the near future?
======
instakill
I'm Morningside so anywhere in the area is fine. Sunday noon good for
everyone?

~~~
klaasvakie
away for the weekend, i'll have to catch you guys next time

~~~
instakill
Seems there's no interest from the others.

------
OzzyOsbourne
This is quite surprising. I didn't expect other Joburgers on here.

------
klaasvakie
i'm keen as well, where? Rivonia/Fourways?

------
tylerreed
I'm keen.

